# Cutting 28.0 mm Colnago seatpost



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Although this is a wrenching cuestion, it is specific to Colnago, so I believe that be posted here.

It is ok to cut the seatpost when it's too large? I have a 350 mm Colnago CF seatpost on my bike. However, only 105 mm prOtrude outside the seAt tube, so I can save some weight cutting the seatpost. If (let's say) I' have 10 mm of minimum insertion, I should cut it to 205 mm and it should be ok. The only thing that concerns me is the fact that some manufacturers make its setaposts with varying thicknesses, allowing only certain portions of the seatpost to be adjusted by the clamp. 

Is this the Colnago 28.0 mm setapost case?

Has anybody cut his/her Colnago seatpost?

Regards


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I would not bother*

I mean what's the point of going through the hassle to save probably an ounce or two? You probably have a post that was meant for use on their compact geometry frames. If it really bothers you, sell it and buy the one made for conventional geometry Colnago's.


----------

